# Marriage Weight Gain



## billedmeup (Dec 15, 2008)

Any true stories of thin people gaining weight after marriage or during dating? Maybe because they married or dated a heavier spouse bf or gf.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 15, 2008)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=984661#post984661


----------



## billedmeup (Dec 17, 2008)

That's a good link, but I was thinking more of accidental weight gain not fattening. Like, we were really happy together and before I knew it I was thirty pounds heavier.


----------



## Melissa_cutebabe (Dec 17, 2008)

I know of one, the girl at the bank, before she married she was quite slim, about 130-pounds? She's been married for about two years now and has become this round, chubby butterball.


----------



## MK3 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm actually in the middle of it.

I got married two months ago and was slim for a long time while we dated. My wife always teased me about how tiny my waist was when we were dating but about a year and a half ago when I was in the 150's I let myself go. It wasn't a big deal at first because I was working out 5-6 days a week and the change was slow. Eating a lot hardly effected my weight. Still after 3-4 months I crept up into the high 160s. At the beginning of this year I was 166 with 10 months to the big day. It seemed like everything got more busy and I started working out less and less. When we got our engagement pictures in February I was 174lbs. Coaching track in the spring kept it steady till summer. I even lost 4-5 lbs at one point. Through the summer I gained that back and by the time the fall rolled around I was 180. Come October, on my wedding day I was 187lbs. Two months in I'm 201lbs. 

I was actually close to this weight in 2002 being 198 at one point but this is the biggest I've been. The plan right now is to keep gaining through the Holidays and then do the New Years resolution thing. I'm thinking I'll be between 206-210lbs by then. It'd be nice to keep going but the issue then becomes losing weight before track season. Otherwise, being 40lbs heavier than last year I'll be a fat distance coach and I'll worry about losing my position. That and my wife who is chubby herself, doesn't care for me fat. At 5'10 I'm certainly getting that way. I had to get some size 38 waist jeans recently when a year and a half ago I was in 30s.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmmm...I'm not married but a neighbor of mine was a couple grades behind me in school (I went to school with his older brother). I know the brother better.

Anyway, this guy got married some years back. He was a skinny kid in school and was slim when he got married. He and his wife currently have 2-3 kids, I forget how many at present. I'd say the wife is currently "average": she's not as thin as she was before the kids but she's not super-heavy either.

I'd say the guy has gained considerably more weight than she has. He's quite a bit bigger than I am. I'd say he's put on 60-70 pounds since he got married and is a lot bigger than before he got married.

Why'd the guy get so big? Beats me and it's not my business. They're a nice young couple and they appear to be very happy together.


Dennis


----------



## nahger1011 (Dec 17, 2008)

I started dating my wife in 2002 and she was 135ish and now she is 200 plus or minus.


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Dec 18, 2008)

my gf and I have been together for 2yrs, and she went from 175-275 in that span, and I am not a feeder, she just loves to eat. I am def into it though!


----------



## collared Princess (Dec 18, 2008)

I can tell you since Ive been with my boyfriend he has changed some..He used to be an avid tennis player very athletic but this summer he played no tennis first time in like 42 years and he has added a tiny belly maybe 10-15 pounds..I think he is getting lazy..its fun to watch..lol


----------



## podunk (Dec 18, 2008)

My wife's gone from about 150 to about 275 over about 10 years... Loving every pound!


----------



## Durin (Dec 18, 2008)

My Wife and I both gained weight since we got married.

She went from 280-360, then she had WLS and went down to 260 and now has settled around 310.

I gained 80lbs going from 180-260lbs.


----------



## wi-steve (Dec 18, 2008)

I think i might have married into a family of gaining bbws.... my wife has gained maybe 50lbs (160 to 210) since we've been married, much in the belly, hips, breasts... well everywhere. Of course part is due to being 8 mo pregnant. 

Her closest (female) cousin seems to have gained much more. Maybe 200 when first married, now up to about 300 or more. She has gained an incredible amount in her breasts, lots in the belly. 

Another cousin of hers married an incredible pear shaped bbw. She has a very unique shape, and recently they had twins. She is most definitely keeping the extra weight, and her hubby seems to be thrilled. 

So, talk about marrying into the right family. 

Steve


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Dec 19, 2008)

my boyfriend and I plan on getting married in about 4 years or so, we have been dating for almost 2 years, I have definately gained weight since meeting him, especially this semester in college, I think I will prob be like 250 when i get married


----------



## op user (Dec 30, 2008)

A good reason to get married.

op user


----------



## choudhury (Dec 30, 2008)

My wife has gained slowly but pretty steadily, not just from the time we married, but from the time we met. She was 170 when we met 14 years ago (she's 5'4). Now she's about 250. I don't know how much of a factor our relationship is...but I don't think it hurts, put it that way.


----------



## jayfree1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Well much to my delight, my wife has gained 50 plus pounds from 200 to 250 since we married in 2006, going up 2 cup sizes! Delightful


----------



## viracocha (Jan 1, 2009)

Ever since my guy and I moved in together, it's been a fairly one-sided gain. I like experimenting, especially with baking, and he apparently likes to be the tester. ;P It's been almost three years and he's gained about 60 lbs. It filled in all the right places, yea!


----------



## dan422 (Jan 7, 2009)

My wife was about 135 when we met but has grown to about 280 pounds. :eat1: It's making me hot just thinking of the transformation :happy:


----------



## Minerva_08 (Jan 9, 2009)

ah well, I can speak from personal experience. When I met my to-be husband, I was 185 and after a year and half of marriage I became 260. From a size 16 to a 26.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 9, 2009)

billedmeup said:


> That's a good link, but I was thinking more of accidental weight gain not fattening. Like, we were really happy together and before I knew it I was thirty pounds heavier.


Well, when we were married in 1982 I was a tiny slip of a girl of 350lb. Now I'm over 450lb and it just kinda sorta happened naturally. 

Meanwhile my husband has ballooned from 165lb to 175lb.


----------



## EpsilonCool (Jan 9, 2009)

Durin said:


> She went from 280-360, then she had WLS and went down to 260 and now has settled around 310.



If WLS stands for Weight Loss Surgery how did she gain weight?

My sister is having a gastric bypass next week and its a pretty major thing to have done if its not going to work?

Oh and my girlfriend has gone from 160lb to 347lb in 12 years. Not sure what her cup size is but it is pretty substantial. You certainly don't have to tell the lie about more than a handful being a waste.


----------



## Durin (Jan 9, 2009)

Who Knows?

The WLS did not work the way she wanted it to, and there have been several severe complications. 

It was something that I was not in complete agreement with but it is her body and I supported her decision.

What can you do?


----------



## altered states (Jan 10, 2009)

EpsilonCool said:


> If WLS stands for Weight Loss Surgery how did she gain weight?
> 
> My sister is having a gastric bypass next week and its a pretty major thing to have done if its not going to work?



At the risk of getting this bounced to another board, but there are many cases of people having WLS, losing weight, and then gaining it back, plus some more.


----------



## fatmac (Jan 10, 2009)

24 years ago I was 175 on my wedding day. This morning I was 330. 20 pounds and I am twice the man she married. For her part she was about 180 then and now is near 325. She humors my fat obsession but is glad I am fatter.

I hope another few years will keep the trend going.

Peace
Mac


----------



## Cheshunt75 (Jan 13, 2009)

When I first date my g/f 13 jears ago she was 140 now she is nearly 200 and we merry in six mont. Hope It helps to gain a littel bit more after married.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 13, 2009)

billedmeup said:


> Any true stories of thin people gaining weight after marriage or during dating? Maybe because they married or dated a heavier spouse bf or gf.



When we married, I gained about 250 lb. and Mrs. Ho Ho gained about 185 lb. And we've kept it for nearly 20 years now.


----------



## curt (Jan 14, 2009)

billedmeup said:


> Any true stories of thin people gaining weight after marriage or during dating? Maybe because they married or dated a heavier spouse bf or gf.



No, I don't believe I've ever even heard of such thing happenning...:


----------



## EpsilonCool (Jan 14, 2009)

I got a phone call from an colleague I used to work with who I remember as being fairly trim.  I won't say she was skinny but certainly below 140lb.

We got chatting and the conversation got around to what had changed since we last met and it was the usual rhubarb grumble blah blah. She suddenly said "Oh and I way just over 26st (just under 370lb)". 

She said that she was fine, maybe 15-20lb heavier after having her first 2 kids but on the 3rd pregnancy she was expecting twins and gained just shy of 100lb during her pregnancy. She had some complications following the birth plus a long illness and the result was massive weight gain.

Some women seem to snap back after pregnancy but for others it seems to screw up their metabolism.


----------



## Cheshunt75 (Jan 15, 2009)

One point is breast feeding. My g/f made a long time breast feeding an eats a lot of food. After stopping the breast feeding she still eats the same ammount of food! Thats now on her hips ;-)


----------



## EpsilonCool (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, thats a point. Burns a lot of calories but gives immense sugar cravings.

That's why they recommend having a hot sweet drink to hand while feeding.


----------



## Ichida (Jan 15, 2009)

My guy has gained about 10 lbs since we started dating...just sort of came on naturally, because he was starving himself before. It may also have something to do with the fact I love cooking, he loves eating. I love feeding him (like spoon to mouth, not feederism per say) and he loves being fed...

It looks AMAZING on him. We are going out this weekend to buy him a new pair of pants, I promised him I would since I made him too chubby to fit into his old ones by accident..oh well hehe


----------



## CuriousKitten (Jan 15, 2009)

OK so I have the tale of dating, marriage and divorce. When I started dating my now ex he was 210 lbs. I was 140. When we got married (5 years later) he was 286 and I was 170. When we got divorced I had been 196 at my highest (currently 192) and he had gotten down to 250. None of this had been planned. My ex hated being big 

But now I have a new guy AND have decided to indulge with him. We met in October and I was 185 and he was 293. Now it's January and I'm 192 and he's 306


----------



## Adrian (Jan 15, 2009)

EpsilonCool said:


> If WLS stands for Weight Loss Surgery how did she gain weight?


My wife had an intestinal bypass surgery lost weight initially then, gained some back. The surgery is not a permanent cure-all!




Durin said:


> The WLS did not work the way she wanted it to
> It was something that I was not in complete agreement with but it is her body and I supported her decision.
> What can you do?


I know the feeling of being trapped in that situation. When married my wife was a size #24 and over the next seven years her weight increased slowly but surely, up to a size #32. It was the best time in my life! I knew I loved BBWs, now I found I loved SSBBWs more!

But.... as you said, it was her body.

After her bypass surgery she went down to a size #18. Then rose slowly up to a size #22.

Adrian


----------



## Durin (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't want to completly derail this thread but I think WLS is something that is entered into way too easily. Because of the WLS my wife has had 3 count em 3 Hernia operations to repair the damage. Abdominal Hernias are not that uncommon once they cut the Abdominal wall.

It puts an FA in a bad place. Sure you might prefer your partner bigger but you want your partner to enjoy living life as well.

I'm a big guy and I can certainly relate to the fear of "I am too big for me."

That said a succesful WLS is an FA nightmare. At least when it comes to the story's that they plaster on People magazine where folks are down to skinny minnie after the wonders of surgery.


----------



## Tad (Jan 16, 2009)

CuriousKitten said:


> But now I have a new guy AND have decided to indulge with him. We met in October and I was 185 and he was 293. Now it's January and I'm 192 and he's 306



Ah, now we know why you haven't had much time for posting lately


----------



## EpsilonCool (Jan 19, 2009)

There is a lot the magazines don't tell you about weight loss surgery.

The full blown gastric bypass means

You have to take vitamins for life
You need Vitamin B6 injections otherwise you get symptoms similar to Altzheimers
If you want to participate in something active then you are limited by the fact you can't take on board enough slow burn calories

Over time the remains of your stomach do stretch to allow you to eat more but for a long time aftewards you will not be able to eat more than a spoonful at a time.

The people who say it has made their life better seem to be the ones who were pretty much housebound with very little quality of life.

The ones who say that, given the choice, they wouldn't do it again seem to be those who were large, but reasonably active and healthy.

There is a perception bandied around by the media that thin is good. My opinion, based on no science what-so-ever, is that the range of healthy weights is far wider than people would have us believe.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 27, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> At the risk of getting this bounced to another board, but there are many cases of people having WLS, losing weight, and then gaining it back, plus some more.



a friend of mine had weight loss surgery, lost a lot of weight, and gained most or all of it back. She told me she went to the doctor and asked him what to do about the weight gain after weight loss surgery.

According to her, the doctor told her that she had to use dieting and exercise to keep her weight down. She said that at that point she yelled at the doctor, "If I could've kept my weight down by diet and exercise why would I have spent almost $20,000 on weight loss surgery?"


Yours truly,

Russell Williams


----------



## vegeta8300 (Jan 30, 2009)

My wife started gaining weight before we were married, but has even more since we have been married. She started getting bigger while we were dating and I came out to her that I was an FA and wouldnt mind her bigger. Since that she has slowly gotten bigger. Sometimes faster than others. We have been married for 4 years now and she has settled at around 225lbs, it seems to be a plateau, but we both like it there. 
Now me on the other hand, my weight goes up and done due to medications and an illness. So I am at 125lbs now, but just started the meds that have brought me up to 200lbs in the past. My wife is looking forward to it  me too.


----------



## atcAlan (Mar 10, 2009)

My wife and i have been married for 20 years. When we met she was 115lbs at 5'4" size 4. I was 135 at 5'11". We started having kids imediately and she gained significant amount of weight that she didn't loose between children. At the same time my metabolism slowed down as well as my active life style and I slowly climbed the scale. Niether of us actively tried to loose weight and I at least was more than happy with my wifes increased size. She wasn't totally thrilled although she was happy that I loved her the way she was. I would love her at any size and told her i would support her efforts if she choose to loose. Today I am between 195 and 200lbs size 38 pants and she is around 210-215 and size 16-18. The couple that weighs together stays together I guess.


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 10, 2009)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Hmmm...I'm not married but a neighbor of mine was a couple grades behind me in school (I went to school with his older brother). I know the brother better.
> 
> Anyway, this guy got married some years back. He was a skinny kid in school and was slim when he got married. He and his wife currently have 2-3 kids, I forget how many at present. I'd say the wife is currently "average": she's not as thin as she was before the kids but she's not super-heavy either.
> 
> ...




Sympathy weight gain during her pregnancies? I know several guys who gained weight when their wives got pregnant, and gained about as much over the pregnancy as their wives did - 20-35 pounds or so. The difference is, delivery day came, and while she dropped 12-20 pounds in a few hours, he didn't! Most of the guys lost most of the extra weight slowly, over the next couple of years, but one of the guys didn't, and in fact grew again when his wife had her second pregnancy.

Maybe that's what happened to your neighbour.


----------



## RedLegGI (Mar 17, 2009)

When my g/f (now wife) and I started dating, she was around 130-40. She had worked hard to get down to this weight, and was the thinnest she'd be her entire adult life. I really didnt notice her putting it back on until one morning she got out of bed, and her profile was stunning! Shes probably around 200 now. I love it 


RedlegGI


----------



## ciccialover (Mar 26, 2009)

I started dating my 5'7" tall girlfriend 5 years ago when she was 163, now she is 211. When we'll get married I hope she will be obese yet, especially before having children!


----------



## alkonttt (Apr 4, 2009)

thxx guys :happy:


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 5, 2009)

My BF was a super slim ultra healthy triathlete when we first started going out. After christmas last year he had put on 30 kg and was about 115kg at 188cm tall. He's lost most of that weight now though.


----------



## Big Butt Asshley (Apr 5, 2009)

My weight has gone up considerable from when Phil & I first got married. Most of it though, came the first year after our son was born. I spent some time on leave from work, and stayed home with the baby.

A few of the girls from Dimensions would visit, and somehow food always became the topic of the day, so we'd buy tons of baked goods and other stuff, and within that first year I gained almost 80 pounds.

Phil, on the other hand, went from 220 to 240. Of course, he blames me for plumping him up!

He's on a diet as I write this.....................


----------



## Fat_Edd (Apr 5, 2009)

Are you still looking to plump up Ashley, I loved the early morming doughnut run video :smitten:



Big Butt Asshley said:


> My weight has gone up considerable from when Phil & I first got married. Most of it though, came the first year after our son was born. I spent some time on leave from work, and stayed home with the baby.
> 
> A few of the girls from Dimensions would visit, and somehow food always became the topic of the day, so we'd buy tons of baked goods and other stuff, and within that first year I gained almost 80 pounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tracii (Apr 5, 2009)

One of my best friends gained 60 lbs with her first baby and never lost it.
She was about 180 and got gained another 50 with her second.
She has lost a lot here lately and looking too thin at 145/5'9".She still thinks she's too fat.:doh:
Her husband never gained at all during.


----------



## docilej (Apr 23, 2009)

I met my future wife she had to be a few ticks over 200lbs. As we dated she scaled herself down. By the time I proposed she was around 170lbs. Then we got married. Within a year she packed on a 100lbs. After 2 years of marriage she was well past 300lbs. All of this on a 5'2" frame. Been married for 14 years. So far she has gone thru two failed weight loss phases and she is currently on her third. Each time she "fell off the wagon" she gained back all her lost weight and added even more. I figure by mid-summer she'll crash and burn on this program too. I can't even imagine how big she'll get this time around.


----------



## edino (Apr 24, 2009)

I was slim before I married, 175lb; that was way back in 1990. Now I weigh 350lbs. I must say I had always already a tendency to get fat, but fat-fear kept me thin; until now.


----------



## LuvBigBoned (May 4, 2009)

Two of my best friends met and began dating in college when she was a 5-1, 125-pound freshman, but about to turn the Freshman 10 into the Freshman 35. By a year and a half later, she had to be a good 170-180 and they had moved in together. Four years after that, she surely had dipped after some Nutrisystem time, but then gained it all back to crest 200 as they were about to be engaged. That's about where she was when they got married the following year (just making legal what they and us had long considered official). Three years and a kid later, she was probably 210 as they celebrated a decade together. After the second kid, though, she ballooned to the 250-280 area. That's where she's been for the last 10 years.

For years, hubby tried to deny being an FA (his earlier sexual partners were in the heavyweight class). Now, he's too old and too tired to engage in such silliness.

Side note: The wife's high school-college freshman year best friend, also 5-1, had been a compact, powerfully-built gymnast before college. She packed on the pounds even faster that freshman year and quite evenly, so what had been curves from shapely muscle became even grander curves from muscle and fat as she pushed past 175 pounds. I swung by her dorm room looking for my pal and caught sight of her in a giant t-shirt that went to mid-thigh and bikini underwear I could see through the thin shirt. The shirt needed to be giant as it was pushed in all directions by her enlarged breasts, hips, tummy, butt and thighs. To this day, I've rarely been more instantly, animalistically turned on by someone.


----------



## docilej (May 4, 2009)

Is it a general rule of thumb that when a woman loses weight, more likely than not she'll gain it all back PLUS more? It seems to me these diets don't work, and in the end you just wind up being even bigger. 
(...not that I'm complaining..)


----------



## Russell Williams (May 5, 2009)

I have asked many fat women about their weight histories.

Allmost all of them reported that they had reached a stable weight, decided to diet, and then gained all the weght back plus some more. Decided to diet, lost weight, gained all of it back plus some more and diet by diet gotten bigger and bigger.

I would tell them that they were not alone in this expierence and that was the common expierence of most of the fat women I had talked to.

Russell


----------



## Russell Williams (May 5, 2009)

I have asked many fat women about their weight histories.

Allmost all of them reported that they had reached a stable weight, decided to diet, and then gained all the weght back plus some more. Decided to diet, lost weight, gained all of it back plus some more and diet by diet gotten bigger and bigger.

I would tell them that they were not alone in this expierence and that was the common expierence of most of the fat women I had talked to.

Russell


----------



## Jigen (Jan 25, 2010)

CuriousKitten said:


> But now I have a new guy AND have decided to indulge with him. We met in October and I was 185 and he was 293. Now it's January and I'm 192 and he's 306



Impressive.


----------



## Southpaw (Jan 25, 2010)

billedmeup said:


> Any true stories of thin people gaining weight after marriage or during dating? Maybe because they married or dated a heavier spouse bf or gf.



If this fits or not but when I first met my wife she was on a crash diet, she dropped from 230 to about 135. I found out later it was because she wanted to date me and thought that I wouldn't date her because of her size. I dated her because I liked her as a person, we have been together for almost 14 years. We like everybody had our problems and one day I blurted out why don't you worry about us as much you do your weight, try focusing on us something that matters i don't care if you gain weight. I was hoping to shock her into realizing she needed to focus on her diet less and life more. It worked we are still happy together and i must admit I am very pleased to say she has gained back some of that weight, she is 5'4" and 175 now and lucious. She seems much more relaxed and I am much happier with a BBW!!!


----------



## Flutterby68 (Jan 25, 2010)

Both DH and I have gained weight. He's put on about 50 lbs since December 2006 when we got together. I've put on about 30 lbs. He had washboard abs, now he looks about 7 months pregnant.

I had lost some weight, but now I'm back up to about 280. BOTH of us need to lose some for health/medical reasons.


----------



## billedmeup (Feb 17, 2010)

I started this thread ages ago and check back every once in a while. I love all the stories people have posted. I especially like the stories of the college athletes who gave up exercise and gained pounds.

The yo-yo dieting thing isn't limited to women. I think most people who diet, men and women, tend to put it back on plus more. I recently had some business meetings with a colleague I hadnt seen in several months. Last time I saw him, he didnt look chubby, but he told me his doctor wanted him to lose weight. So, he says he went on the South Beach diet and lost about 25 pounds, and now we are both about the same height and weight (61 ~185 lbs.). We had lunch together twice. First time was fried chicken, potatoes, lots of bread and chocolate cake. Second time was Italian, chicken parmesan, salad and lots of bread. Both times I couldnt finish mine and he cleaned his plate. I wonder what size he will be when I see him again in a few more months. Any bets?


----------



## stillblessed23 (Feb 17, 2010)

hmm- wish I could say I was married lol but my best friend has gained a considerable amount of weight since she got married in 2008. When she got married she weighed about 240, now she is 310 and on a 5 ft frame that is VERY noticable lol. I joke with her all the time about how she is going to catch up to my weight and I'm 5'8. I think her husband is a secret feeder lol. He is definitely a FA since he tells her all the time that he likes her at her weight...more of her to love.


----------



## spaced21 (Feb 22, 2010)

Was wondering if any other guys married here had to wait till their wife got pregnant before she gained? 

My wife of 6 mo. knows my preferences but I think she won't let go until maybe she gets pregnant because its "ok" to gain weight then. We talked a little before we were married about when she got preg she would indulge my fantasy some...I can't wait really. I'm hoping she'll agree to maybe put on a little pre-preg weight to prepare(like 10lbs or so), then gain at least 40-50lbs during the pregnancy. i've also heard of more women gaining after the pregnancy because they are used to eating more and their metabolism changes. I think my wife has too good a metabolism now (she's 25) because she snacks a lot and doesnt eat real healthy yet her weight stays in a range like 135-140lbs.


----------



## Seraphina (Feb 22, 2010)

spaced21 said:


> My wife of 6 mo. knows my preferences but I think she won't let go until maybe she gets pregnant because its "ok" to gain weight then.



It is easier for women to gain weight while they are pregnant because no one is really going to say anything about it. I mean who cares if a pregnant woman eats for two! The only problem is that if she doesn't want to keep the weight then she will lose it soon enough after she's had the baby, especially if she breastfeeds. I had a friend who gained 65lbs plus the baby and the whole lot was gone in two or three months. That being said if she gains it and likes it, she'll probably stay fat. I just don't think you can assume if she gains during pregnancy then it will stay.


----------



## voluptuouslover (Feb 22, 2010)

Thats not always the case every situation is differant.

My wife was very into working out (cardio exercise that is) and when she became pregnant she maintained working out to a slighter degree. She had three pregnancies very close together in a row gaining the most with the second one.

She did not like all the weight she gained after the pregnancies (even though I loved it, she was an absolute goddess). She said that she was going to lose all the weight and fast. I was very bummed out but after the first few months went by I saw her eating with the same appetite as if she was still pregnant with none of the weight coming off, this excited me. Then at the year point she lost some weight but not nearly what I thought she would shrink down to. It took her more than 3 years to get down to within 10 Lbs. of where she started but she maintained s lightly thicker figure with lovehandles she really never had before that wont go away much to my liking. Sure I wish she was much fatter again even though in the past year or so she is gradually creeping up in weight.

She happens to be pretty disciplined with working out and i took her quite a long time to lose the weight she gained after pregnancies.


----------



## billedmeup (Feb 22, 2010)

My wife was pregnant twice. Both times she gained less than 30 lbs. After the babies she was only about 15 lbs over where she had been and in a matter of a few weeks she was back to normal. Although she didn't keep the weight, I found her extra sexy when she was preganant.

Funny how most men are unhappy when their wives weight. I wouldn't mind but mine never gains an ounce.


----------



## spaced21 (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice responses, thanks. My wife works out a couple times a week too but its through a thing at work on her lunch break and that will go away once we have kids. I don't expect she'll be like 50 lbs heavier afterwords, but if even 10-15lbs stuck around i'd be thrilled because that would put her right at chubby which I like a lot too. I have a feeling she'll try to lose it all but I'm hoping like voluptuous said it sticks around anyway. We plan on having at least 2 kids and I've also heard the 2nd preg is where women gain a lot more. 

So is it ok to encourage a big gain during preg like over 50lbs? seems like if you gain more than normal its more likely to stick but like you said seraphina it could still all be lost. worth a shot though heh. I have no idea if my wife will like it or not. I'm going to do my best to prove to her how sexy she is with extra weight.


----------



## Seraphina (Feb 24, 2010)

Honestly, in the spirit of keeping your wife and child healthy, huge gains during pregnancy aren't necessarily good for either of them. Not that I'm saying it would definitely make them ill or would definitely cause problems but there is some correlation between large weight gain in pregnancy and things like gestational diabetes and pre-eclampsia. I would say encourage her to gain what she is comfortable with and listen to the midwife's advice. Definitely a gain is good and healthy but a really big gain might not be so good. The big problem you'll have is convincing her that she is sexy fat and pregnant, lots of women feel really whale like an unattractive.


----------



## hawkeye53200 (Feb 24, 2010)

While this doesn't qualify under the "pregnancy" issue, I think it does sort of fit in the "Marriage Weight Gain" genre. Please bear with me this is my first post.

I met fell madly in love with, and married a beautiful bbw in 1989. I knew she was "the one" for me. She had a young child, and had also undergone an early version of WLS. 

In spite of that, over the course of 15 years her weight went from 199 to nearly 530 pounds. . Although she hated being fat, and gaining weight, she never blamed me. I always told her she was the most beautiful woman I'd ever seen. (Ok I might be biased on that)

A few years ago she became ill, and lost about 150 pounds in the course of a year. But in my eyes she was still the most beautiful woman I'd ever seen. . 

Just thought I'd add to the discussion.


----------



## Clyde (Mar 2, 2010)

From marriage until now, the wife gained about 30 lbs. I maybe gained about 10-15. Last year she decided that she was going to plump me, and put me on a program to add girth. A year later, I put on 30 lbs., and she is still the same. Her plan is to get me a lot bigger (maybe another 80-100 lbs.). I am enjoying the ride!


----------



## Zowie (Mar 3, 2010)

My boyfriend went from 170 when we first dated a year and a half ago to 250. I won't complain ^^


----------



## voluptuouslover (Mar 5, 2010)

Isnt it funny how weight gain is liked or disliked so differently among people.

You like your boyfriends 80 Lb. gain 

My wife does not like to gain weight herself but can do it fairly easy if she does not workout constantly but even likes it worse if I gain weight. 

I would love to see her gain 80 Lbs. and I wouldnt mind myself gaining some if she liked it. Actually I could see myself gaining a bunch if she really loved it even though I much prefer her to become really fat.

Also, some that like to have there significant others gain do not want to gain at all themselves. Crazy!

Do you like to gain youreself, or do you just like your Boyfriend fattening up?


Every situation is so unique.....I had an exgirlfriend that liked both of us gaining and then when my belly got to big for her she want me to lose some but didnt mind herself getting bigger yet!


----------



## clltics12 (Mar 5, 2010)

when I met my wife she was about 5'-10 ,130# she didn't gain any for about 5 years. two pregnancies got to 160 . She thought she was fat. One more child and weight was 170. Tried several diets , 5 years later 196#. More diets a little up an down. kids were now old enough that we could go out to eat on a regular basis. Her weight gradually went, 210, 225, 238 now 252. This was not without trying to diet & several WW. She still goes to the gym and is healthy, which is good. I love her larger figure. I myself went from 165 to 198 during the same time


----------



## Amarillowave (Mar 13, 2010)

I married my wife almost 30 years ago when she was a 5'5", 155lb voluptous vixen, and I was a 6'0", 160lb cross country runner. Now, she's about 300(and even more voluptous) and I'm a 195lb couch potato with a nice round belly who could not run a mile if you chased me with a gun. went from a 30-32 waist to a 36 waist and have enjoyed every minute and every lb on both of us.


----------



## greyhound3378 (May 30, 2010)

My wife went from 140 to 304 and I went from 205 to 270. Marriage..a sure weight gain.


----------



## luvhips (Jun 1, 2010)

Back in college (1974) i met a very cute red head named Jen. She was a very stunning very pear shaped bbw about 275lbs. Jens mom who is about 5.10 very controlling and thin as a rail could never accept the fact that she had a FAT daughter. On the other hand her dad (average size) loved his daughter. One of the few things Jens mom could not control was her weight. Thirty six years later we are still very close friends. After wondering her weight we ordered a scale. It arrived friday and we were like two little kids opening a very special present. Much to our dismay we needed double AA batteries. A quick trip to 7-11 and we were set. Prior to the scale arriving we played the weight guessing game. I was low Jen was high. As they say scales don't lie . when she stepped on the scale it was like the wheel on the price is right. It read 617. Thats a weight gain of about 342 lbs in 36 years. in the heat of the moment (no sex) we took the tape measure out. My beautiful friend meaures a stagering 74-70-99. She walks with a pronounced waddle and a cane but is still very mobile. she lookes much younger than her 55years which she attributes to the fat filling in the wrinkles. Jen is happy healthy and cant wait to see what the next few years bring.


----------



## Tad (Jun 1, 2010)

greyhound3378 said:


> . Marriage..a sure weight gain.



Well, not really. Some people gain, some don't. My wife is within a few pounds of her marriage weight (and has been below it for multi-year stretches) after having gained weight steadily until we got married.

People vary and the dynamics of each relationship differ. 

Just pointing this out, because there are some young FA who think something like "Well, he/she is really too thin for me, but I love them otherwise, so if we get married they'll gain weight and all will be good with the world." So I don't want to encourage that assumption, as it may not hold true!


----------



## luvhips (Jun 1, 2010)

You are 100% correct. Granted Jen and i are not married but it took over 30 years to gain all the weight. If you are an FA be an FA. Only a small percentage of society wants to gain weight.


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Jun 6, 2010)

Not married, just observing. But do you think post pregnancy depression could be a cause to gain weight it would be probably a horrible thing to go through, but still it could be a factor.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Jun 7, 2010)

During my last LTR, I put on 60lbs, bringing me up to 400lbs. And no, he wasn't a feeder.


----------



## Tad (Jun 7, 2010)

Kenster102.5 said:


> Not married, just observing. But do you think post pregnancy depression could be a cause to gain weight it would be probably a horrible thing to go through, but still it could be a factor.



Yes, it can be pretty horrible, for both parties  And some people gain when depressed, but others lose their appetite and tend to lose weight. So I really don't suggest it as anything to which you'd look forward.

On the other hand, I've noticed as my son has gone from baby to toddler to pre-schooler to primary grade and about to move on to Middle School.....a lot of Moms are plumper up until their kids are in school full time, then they lose some weight. Whatever the dynamics of it are, I've seen it time and time again. Be it from un-lost pregnancy weight, or the affect of staying home with a kid without a lot of non-parental things to do other than snack, or lack of time to exercise, or simply not making weight control a priority.


----------



## clltics12 (Jun 20, 2010)

posted in december, my wife had hit a new high 252, January resolutions were for weight loss. Instead after 6 months at the gym, and some cut backs, the end result has been a new high of 262. 
Still looks great , talks about weight loss but end result is wonderful


----------



## greyhound3378 (Jun 22, 2010)

I can honestly say, that my wife is now more than twice the woman I married. 140 to 304 and lovin every bit of it.


----------



## dougheak (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow...I saw this thread and just had to post...this is me to a tee. I have been heavy for as long as I have been with my hubby...about 180ish when we started dating. In the six years that we were dating I gained about 40 pounds and I was 220ish when we got married last August. Let's just say its July now and I'm up to almost 250...can't complain much though. 
On the other side, hubby has always been pretty in shape. The muscles of high school sports have softened a bit, but even he has gained about ten pounds since the wedding. Truthfully, none of this has been on purpose...well I have been eating very well! :eat2:


----------



## keohej (Jul 24, 2010)

you should think of starting up your own clips 4 sale or own web sight. you look beautiful


----------



## lenny187 (Sep 14, 2010)

When I met my wife she was about 220 pounds(size 16) and over the next 2 years she got down to about 150 pounds (size 8/9). After we had kids she gradually gained and is at about 275 pounds. 

I've lost and gained here and there but always seem to hover around 250.


----------



## TinyTum (Sep 27, 2010)

I think it's normal for one or both partners to put on weight in a marriage. Firstly, you're more relaxed with your body shape and size with your partner, secondly it's easy to slip into bad habits.

I've piled on the pounds since my marriage 15 years ago! Started out as overweight but steadily gained about 4 stone (56 pounds) in the first 8 years of marriage. I'm not at my heaviest - you can add on another stone (14 pounds) for that! 

None of my weight was gained on purpose... it all sort of crept on when I wasn't looking.


----------



## joswitch (Oct 3, 2010)

TinyTum said:


> I think it's normal for one or both partners to put on weight in a marriage. Firstly, you're more relaxed with your body shape and size with your partner, secondly it's easy to slip into bad habits.
> 
> I've piled on the pounds since my marriage 15 years ago! Started out as overweight but steadily gained about 4 stone (56 pounds) in the first 8 years of marriage. I'm not at my heaviest - you can add on another stone (14 pounds) for that!
> 
> None of my weight was gained on purpose... it all sort of crept on when I wasn't looking.



Or good habits... depending on your point of view...


----------



## aussiefa63 (Oct 6, 2010)

My wife was a slim, but broad shouldered & big hipped lady when we met & about 120lbs. She gained & lost weight after having each of our kids. But in the last few years she has gained weight & would be guessing now 270+lbs & we've just had a holiday & now she can just fit into her work clothes, so she gained more in two weeks.

I'd agree 100% with the whole yo-yo dieting thing. Each time she's dieted she's lost weight, stopeed the diet & gained back the weight & some more & has just goptten bigger. I'd say with the way she eats (she love food) she will continue to gain.


----------



## TinyTum (Oct 6, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Or good habits... depending on your point of view...



Yes it does. LOL 'Bad habits' was a figure of speech. Sorry, didn't mean to appear negative there. 

I love my food too :eat1: and I really have to be careful with my diet 90% of the time to prevent me from becoming much fatter. But if we're on holiday or go out for a meal then I eat whatever I like and deal with the weight gain later.


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 8, 2010)

Throwing my story into this thread because it certainly fits.

My girlfriend only recently started actively gaining, however she's already sorta-actively/passively gained 100 lbs since we started dating. It's amazing how much bigger she's become in the interim, last week we had a pretty fun moment after she got fitted for a bra and realized she's gained from a C to an F cup over the course of our relationship. She's set a goal weight that's nearly double her current weight so, yes, epic win for this guy.


----------



## cygnus (Dec 11, 2010)

I saw this happen one time. This girl I knew started gaining weight while dating the guy that she would later marry. By the time they got married she was fairly chubby. I would estimate average height and weight in the high 100s. Her hips and thighs were quite large by then. After getting married in a late winter month, this girl really blossemed. I wouldn't see her more than two or three times a month, but every time I saw her she was noticably chubbier than before. Every other time I saw her she was wearing brand new larger sized pants. When her pants weren't brand new, they were really tight, struggling to contain her expanding softness. That summer, I saw her at a desert table at a party I went to. She causually commentmented to me and a friend of mine who was there that she loved eating everyting. She seemed completely unconcerned about the weight she was putting on or how fattening the food she was eating might be, which made her look even hotter. 

This girl continued putting on weight. By the end of October she had developed a beautiful belly to complement her ever expanding hips and thighs. Now we are into the holiday season, and she really started to fatten up. It was easy to fantazise about her eating bags of candy around Halloween, lots of stuffing and pie around Thanksgiving, and plate fulls of cookies as Christmas approached. By Chistmas time she was quite fat and very beautiful. After New Years she was wearing all new, even larger, clothes that she no doubt bought on sale after the holidays. She kept getting fatter, and fatter, and fatter. By her first aniversary I would estimate that she had easily gained over 100 pounds and had to be tipping the scales near or above 300 pounds. It was totally awesome.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 1, 2011)

in my current relationship I have changed my eating habits, I love to be feed by my girlfriend, I like the food that she prepares with so much love. Her little hands, in the kitchen that knead, blend and peel ingredients are so adorale. I like to watch her while she is preparing a pizza, a cake or some kind of shake. She always look me with a smile and tell me how much is this a good time for her. When the dish is ready we lay the table, and she never allow my plate to be empty. I can't stop eating so much food made with love, it always taste too good <3

So much love and so much food changed my body, my shirts are getting more tighter as my hungry is getting more big. My belly has started to get softer and softer, I'm developing nice lovehands. She can grab my fat and play with my growing belly while I put my chubby arms around her neck. 

I'm getting really really chubby, i like it so much, I feel better and better, she love how I look now and tell me adorable things ever time
:smitten:


----------



## MK3 (Jan 6, 2011)

After two years I've been up and down multiple times, I've ended up where I left off in my first post in this thread. Early in this thread I had hit 201lbs this time of year after a 188 wedding weight. That summer, after losing some weight to coach track, I gained it all back and hit 212lbs my highest weight ever. Self conscious about losing enough weight for track, I dieted right away getting down to 200 by last January and down to 183 this past summer. Since then I've been on a steady climb and today weigh 207lbs. Track starts next week. This will be my heaviest start. So, hopefully this spring I can maintain a bit better. Being a running coach, that's probably not possible. My wife doesn't like it anyways. We'll see. I'd like to see the 220's some day.


----------



## ffju (Jun 7, 2011)

I know this is an old thread...but I love it!

(long time reader, seldom post, just explaining the low post count).

I weighed myself today after a few years of not knowing...168...up from 135 a few years ago. It just crept up and I really really love the feeling. My used-to-be perfect fit jeans are too tight, if I'm honest with myself. It may not seem like a lot to those in the 200s and up, but it's a big change. Not sure what the hubs thinks...but I'm loving it and tempted to put on a bit more, maybe a nice even 175.

Anyone have any updates?


----------



## BigFA (Jun 8, 2011)

When first married, I weighed 170lbs. and my wife weighed 105. I have slowly and steadily gained 130 lbs. and have reached 300. My wife kept pace for awhile, gaining 70lbs. and reaching 175 which on a 5 foot frame was quite plump. I loved it and was looking forward to her reaching 200. Alas, she decided she did not like being that heavy and has been on a physical fitness quest which has resulted in her losing 30 lbs. down to 145. 
Because I love her I support her goals even though deep inside I wish she had continued to gain. 

For me reaching 300 lbs. was a huge milestone. I had always fantasized about what it would be like to be that fat and it is very arousing to think of myself growing even fatter. However, for health reasons I probably should stop and even lose a little, but it is very difficult given how much I truly love to eat and how turned on I am by weight gain, both for myself and others.


----------



## Dex (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, just discovered this thread and it is intriguing. I am currently engaged to a girl who is a wonderful cook, been together since November 2010. I always wore a waist size 38 inch but over the past couple of months these have been getting rather tight, to the point that over this past weekend I commented on them to my girlfriend. I said I need to lose some weight...to my suprise, she said, all of her good cooking was not going to go to waste and said we should go shopping for bigger pants!!! I asked if she didn't mind my added pounds to which she replied by saying "theres going to more where they came from" and grabbed my belly as she said it. Guess I've got myself a FFA fiancee! By the way, she is a BBW and I love all of the softness on her. She too has gained noticably over the course of this year, around 20 pounds I'm guessing. I asked if she was bothered by it and she said not as long as I was gaining....then said she would match pound for pound, so I gain twenty, she gains twenty...so that would make us mutual gainers too....this is totally HOT! Looks like we have caught the obesity bug and now are part of the epidemic!


----------



## BigFA (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations. You are one lucky man to have an FFA fiancee. Sounds like you are in for a glorious marriage centered on the joys of gaining and and growing fat together. Your fiancee sounds like a great lady!


----------



## Dex (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Big FA, yes she is a great lady. BTW, I am 6 foot tall and currently weigh in at 225 pounds, girlfriend is 5 foot 6 inches tall and currently weighs around 275 pounds, mostly in her double belly....gorgeous.


----------



## TheMrs (Jul 13, 2011)

Both my husband and myself have gained weight. I weighed about 200 when we met and he was about 165.
Now I'm over 300...way over 3..lol and he's about 250. We can rub eachothers bellies now instead him just rubbing mine 
I don't mind and he doesn't ever complain about my weight.


----------



## choudhury (Jul 14, 2011)

It really is amazing how my wife has kept gradually gaining weight through 10 years of marriage. About 7-8 lbs/year may not sound like much, but on a 5'3 frame that adds up. Lately her clothes are getting too small again, which is always a turn-on...and her belly is so big and round it drives me nuts. It seems like the bigger she gets the more she revels in belly rubs. Awesome.


----------



## BigFA (Jul 15, 2011)

I saw your profile picture and immediately swooned. You are really beautiful. Congrats on a happy, fattening marriage. Your husband is one lucky guy.:wubu:


----------



## rootrp35 (Aug 7, 2011)

My wife and I have been together for going on six years now. She was a normal weight before our little boy, but during the pregnancy she gained about 50lbs. She continued to grow slowly for the next few years reaching about 240lbs. At that point, already knowing my preferences for larger women, she decided to purposefully gain. That was about three months ago or so. She is now pushing 280lbs. At first I was confused about my feelings, but now I am enjoying the ride. I love experiencing the changes her body is going through and are enjoying it very much. She has really taken a liking to stuffing herself, and I enjoy the effects of it. To make a long story short, I see a SSBBW wifey in the near future. This has encouraged me to write a story in the story forum. I will keep you updated.


----------



## op user (Aug 23, 2011)

From the BBC site http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-14592168


----------



## degek2001 (Aug 30, 2011)

rootrp35 said:


> My wife and I have been together for going on six years now. She was a normal weight before our little boy, but during the pregnancy she gained about 50lbs. She continued to grow slowly for the next few years reaching about 240lbs. At that point, already knowing my preferences for larger women, she decided to purposefully gain. That was about three months ago or so. She is now pushing 280lbs. At first I was confused about my feelings, but now I am enjoying the ride. I love experiencing the changes her body is going through and are enjoying it very much. She has really taken a liking to stuffing herself, and I enjoy the effects of it. To make a long story short, I see a SSBBW wifey in the near future. This has encouraged me to write a story in the story forum. I will keep you updated.


I am curious about the story of your gaining wife.


----------



## degek2001 (Aug 30, 2011)

op user said:


> From the BBC site http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-14592168


I've written about this phenomenon on my blog (in dutch). I like the Idea of weight gain and marriage: http://mooidik.blogspot.com/2010/09/before-and-after.html


----------



## rootrp35 (Sep 2, 2011)

degek2001 said:


> I am curious about the story of your gaining wife.



Well, 288lbs as of yesterday. It's not a huge gain, but it's just been a month. The stuffing has really increased her appetite, she has started snacking all the time. We'll see what happens this month. I'll go into more detail about the changes in her when I have more time, soon.


----------



## rootrp35 (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, I got a few minutes this morning. I don't want to spoil the story when I do write it. I want to wait, because I want to write it as it really happens and the best is yet to come I think. Like I said, she is pushing 290lbs now. I am going to up my efforts this month to see what Oct will bring. She seems to be enjoying it so far. Her closest friend is a BBW at least 320lbs+. My wife thinks she is beautiful. I think that has been a major factor in her decision. She was unhappy with her body after the pregnancy. The loose skin among other things. But now, with her weight gain, she has filled out beautifully. At 240lbs, she was bottom heavy. Most of the weight had gone to her legs and butt. After about 260lbs, she started filling out up top as well. At her current weight, any sign of skinny wife I once had is pretty much gone. The way her face has filled out in the last month is one of the best parts for me. It's gotten so full and fleshy along with the rest of her body. Like I said I don't want to spoil it. I still plan on writing a story when the time comes. We plan on upping our efforts for 300lbs+ by next month. Until then


----------



## rootrp35 (Oct 3, 2011)

It's been a month now and 24 pounds later she is at 314lbs. She has decided to stop intentionally gaining for now, but she still eat what ever she wants. I am happy with her body, what ever she decides. Her butt, belly and thighs have gotten huge. If she gains more it's always a plus, but I think she is beautiful now. I guess time will tell. I am still trying to get her to possibly get into paysite modeling, but she still is too shy to try.


----------



## BigFA (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations. You are a lucky guy to have a wife who loves growing fat. Would love to read your story if you ever write it. Thanks for keeping us up-to-date on your wife's continuing gain. Its great that she is happy with it as well.


----------



## rootrp35 (Oct 5, 2011)

BigFA said:


> Congratulations. You are a lucky guy to have a wife who loves growing fat. Would love to read your story if you ever write it. Thanks for keeping us up-to-date on your wife's continuing gain. Its great that she is happy with it as well.



Thanks, I do feel very lucky. I do still plan on writing the story as soon get the itch to start. Yes she does seem very satisfied with herself now. There were points in the beginning where she had second thoughts. It seemed like once she crossed that line where she has become a large BBW rather than just medium sized, she embraced it as who she was and who she wanted to be. She is still adjusting, but seems very happy.


----------



## ciccialover (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, you are very lucky. We are all waiting for updates!


----------



## rootrp35 (Nov 7, 2011)

ciccialover said:


> Yes, you are very lucky. We are all waiting for updates!



Sorry, don't really have anything to update this time around that would be related to this thread. She's gained a few pounds, do to the fact that she freely indulges when ever she wants, but nothing really worth mentioning. Maybe the holidays will change that though.


----------



## ciccialover (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok, thanks. If I'm not mistaken, your wife started to gain during pregnancy, right? What was her weight before? Just to make a comparison with my girlfriend in a possible future.


----------



## rootrp35 (Nov 8, 2011)

ciccialover said:


> Ok, thanks. If I'm not mistaken, your wife started to gain during pregnancy, right? What was her weight before? Just to make a comparison with my girlfriend in a possible future.



She was around 140lbs before she got pregnant. She gained a lot of weight during that. I'm not sure how much she weighed after because that was before she ever thought about gaining. I can guess she was around 210 to 220 and then slowly gained up to around 240. From there, she decided that she wanted to be bigger.


----------



## GregJ1 (Nov 25, 2011)

We have ben married over 24 years, after 2 kids she has had a very round and soft sexy gut. I have always wanted to have a gut of my own, but thought she would rather I be thin and atheletic. After all these years she has come clean and admitts she would like me to "fatten up". This would explain the large dinners and weekedn long fattening happy hour snack at our house. My belly has softened and I am loving the feeling of tighter clothes.


----------



## elroycohen (Dec 3, 2011)

I dated a lady who swore up and down that her first marriage altered her metabolism. She claimed up until her early twenties she was one of those types who could eat anything and not gain a pound. Then she got hitched and fell into the semi-comfortable rut of marriage and the weight piled on. She said by the time the marriage was over she had become one of those types who drop an ounce no matter what diet she tried.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 3, 2011)

elroycohen said:


> I dated a lady who swore up and down that her first marriage altered her metabolism. She claimed up until her early twenties she was one of those types who could eat anything and not gain a pound. Then she got hitched and fell into the semi-comfortable rut of marriage and the weight piled on. She said by the time the marriage was over she had become one of those types who drop an ounce no matter what diet she tried.


I left my husband and immediately lost 180 lbs. of ugly fat. I myself lost about 30 from the ulcer he gave me.


----------



## elroycohen (Dec 3, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I left my husband and immediately lost 180 lbs. of ugly fat. I myself lost about 30 from the ulcer he gave me.



Hopefully it worked out for you in the end. I know those kind of decisions are tough.

I think as far as my ex goes, she just like to use her marriage as a fallback excuse. Anytime her clothes felt tight she would instantly go into how she used to be able to eat anything and not gain weight and then she tied the knot and it all changed.


----------



## Firmcontrol (May 5, 2012)

GregJ1 said:


> We have ben married over 24 years, after 2 kids she has had a very round and soft sexy gut. I have always wanted to have a gut of my own, but thought she would rather I be thin and atheletic. After all these years she has come clean and admitts she would like me to "fatten up". This would explain the large dinners and weekedn long fattening happy hour snack at our house. My belly has softened and I am loving the feeling of tighter clothes.



What a great thread. I have had a similar experience to Greg - we are married 30 years and after 3 kids she has gone from a petite 110 lbs to a big soft bellied 190 lbs. Now in her mid fifties she needs to wear a girdle to hold her wobbling girth together. I have put on a few pounds over the last few much to the delight of my wife who was fed up being the only fat person in our house.

And the secret to a weight gaining wife - pregnancy and dieting!


----------



## Stroker Ace (Sep 29, 2012)

i've not posted here in quite some time. it's facinating.
my wife works in health care and there is a great amount of stress with the job... we've been married some 8 years. at the time of marriage i'd she's about 165-170. about 5 foot 6. curvy and well proportioned, but certainly considered plus size.as we've become better established we both have gained some, but her extensively more. in some ways i really don't noticed even with extra weight she has been beautiful, smokin' hot to me. i rather enjoyed the larger her. a trip to the doctor about eighteen months ago revealed her weight at 247 lbs. a gain of some 75-80 lbs. it didn't phase me, in fact i was rather impressed. she was pretty shocked. it took some courage but i said i loved her larger size and that maybe she shouldn't see her self as unhealthy or undesireable. whatever... with a family wedding about a year ago she wanted to be in better shape and got down to around 225-230. After that withe the holidaze winter ect and making more time to support her sched, cook clean, help her relax, ect she's back up to around 265-270. a little shocked but in a good way. she mention yo-ypo dieting and how she has always gained back with interest. Maybe by not doing that it will level off. i don't know, but i love her she is smokin' hot still and everyone around us knows it, i can feel it. I'm happy and yes she is at her heaviest weight yet. She tends to gain during these wintere months and having to wear scrubs most of the time clothing stays comfy. She was shoked she gained 35 pounds during that nasty 2010/11 winter. by spring she could be over 300 lbs... right now that sounds dreamy... truth really is stranger than fiction! Livin' the dream, we'll see. Peace!


----------



## Blockierer (Mar 16, 2016)

My wife was about 290lbs in a 5'3" frame when we started dating in 2003. After 6 years of dating she had reached 390 pounds and we got married. 
I'm not a feeder, so it was never my intention to make her fatter. She just loves food, that's all.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 19, 2016)

I started dating an older man and during that 8 years I went from 115 to around 250.
He was so nice and never said anything about my weight.
He knew I enjoyed gaining and was fine with it.


----------



## extra_m13 (Mar 23, 2016)

i guess this is a good thread to comment about my lady. i do think marriage makes you gain weight. you have less time to exercise and youll definitely eat more... besides you feel more confortable knowing that you like the person next to you.

when i meet her she was 122lbs, which put her on the chubby side for her 5'1 frame. but she visited the gym frequently and also did ballet. so she had muscles, strong legs and a defined hourglass figure with no real belly or fat. as soon as we started dating thing began to evolve, there was less time to exercise and more time was used to watch movies and eat pizza. 

she likes to eat, and she felt free to do it, no my command of course, and weight started to come. long story short, we married, and there was one pregnacy. baby is 1 year old and the weight is still coming... now she weighs 190lbs and to be honest she is a bit desperate trying to lose some. needles to say her body has changed dramatically for the better.


----------



## ShakesSphere (Apr 9, 2016)

There was a TIME magazine article on this back in 2009. I love the illustration: http://content.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1907143,00.html

http://content.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1907143,00.html


----------



## voluptuouslover (Apr 18, 2016)

My wife went from 120 Lbs. when we met to a high of just over 200 Lbs. after having our babies. Now she is between 165-170 Lbs.

I was 190 Lbs. when we met and hit a high last year of 260+ Lbs. At the time I was 215+ Lbs. and Unintentionally gained trying to fatten my wife up again and then decided to keep going and intentionally gain more...ended up 45+ Lbs. heavier. Currently I am 253 Lbs. and I can't seem to lose weight even though I am not eating like crazy like I was before.

Being married as well as getting older....not to mention if you have a big weight gain fetish always helps in adding Lbs.


----------

